# A32 CeFiro, Crossed wires when jump starting,



## Wildwest (Aug 2, 2015)

So crying in the corner, last night in the dark, I hooked up my A32 for a jump start, and got it back to front, now it's not charging, Abs light is on, wipers don't work,windows won't work......... I've checked all fuses, thinking about replacing the Altenator. Any body had similar? Any suggestions?, The Altenator replacement looks like an all day job!:crying:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Did you also check the fusible links. Some of the circuits use fusible links rather then fuses.


----------



## Wildwest (Aug 2, 2015)

Left hand side under the bonnet Fuse box and fuses in Drivers kick space, where would I find any others?


----------



## Wildwest (Aug 2, 2015)

Where would I find fusable links? I've been to the under bonnet box left hand side. and the one in the drivers kickspace.


----------



## Wildwest (Aug 2, 2015)

rogoman said:


> Did you also check the fusible links. Some of the circuits use fusible links rather then fuses.


Thanks Rogoman sorted I went back and looked again and indeed a fusible link!


----------

